# When was the last time you saw one of these from Solus?



## Marc M. (Jun 25, 2013)

Obviously I am not going to post the entire change log from Virtualizer 2.3.1, however they seem to react fast to security related issues and they do give credit where credit is due:



> 1) [Critical Bug Fix] We would like to thank Safe Or Not and Rack911 for reporting the issues. These are critical bug fixes and we recommend all users to upgrade immediately.


You can read the entire thing here: http://www.virtualizor.com/blog/


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Well done, that. But they do need to change the Wordpress theme


----------



## sv01 (Jun 25, 2013)

nothing wrong with these theme


----------

